# oil paint problem



## patsyM (Apr 29, 2019)

It seems to me that most of an oil painter's time is spent in mixing paint on the palette. That's my observation and experience, and then, it's not enough paint so you have to do it all over again. Would it be better to use a variety of tube paints, especially plein air to avoid that issue? Am I wrong? Thanks


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

It's never the right hue in the tube, anyway. Picasso said that he never liked any of the green paints. I assume he always mixed blue and yellow to get green.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2019)

Not sure what you mean, but mixing your paints really is a part of the process. If you are a painting the sky for instance, the blue from the tube would probably be the wrong hue, and your would need to add white, or another blue shade. A little oil paint goes a long way, unless you are applying it in thick lashes. I have been teaching for many years, I have some free content in my online art school, some of it does cover paint mixing in the 'basic basics ' course, good luck!

https://www.suzyfrenchart-lessons.com/


----------



## dvartist1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Try what I do.

for glazing over white technique..raw umber, burnt umber, burnt sienna, sap green, yellow ochre, thats it. glaze green over brown to cool it and vice versa. for warm reds and yellows. glaze the brown and ochre

for opaque. limited palette. mars black, cadmium red medium hue, yellow ochre, white.,,,,greens are ochre and black. for the face.

for every painting you do, you will either be mixing the correct value and tint for the strokes or area you need, or you will make note of the tints you will need, as recipes for your scene. some complimentary color scheme like purple versus yellow, etc. dull all your colors down with a little brown.

The greatest masters, Old Masters, premixed all of their colors with a limited palette. 

try painting with sun thickened linseed oil to keep your paint from getting muddy. Masters used it.

For more information, and products, tutorials to buy

check me out!

http://www.dvart.net


----------

